# Which saw blade for particle board & MDF?



## DaveInMontana (Mar 8, 2009)

I have a 10" contractors table saw and just received a Forrest Woodworker II blade. The blade cuts like a dream but I am hesitant to use it with pb and MDF because of the materials in them. I have been using a Dewalt Construction Series 60T fine cut 1/8th" blade to date on pb & MDF. I am looking for good advice, please.


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

I have cut a lot of MDF and PB, my advice is to save your good blades. this stuff is rough on blades, and router bit. I use a cheaper combo or rip blade. they make just as good a cut. if your cutting 2 side melamine use a good inexpensive 40 tooth Hi ATB. 
The biggest problem I get from cutting PB, MDF, and melamine besides it dulling the carbide is resin builds on on my blade and should be kept clean.
The way PB is made there can be bits of grit, sand and other nasty stuff in the mix. that is why they are blade killers.

Joey


----------



## DaveInMontana (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks Joey,

That pretty much confirms from what I have read. Since I posted my message, I did swap out the blades and cut my MDF for a small cabinet I am making. There is a Roseburg Forest Products mill here (formerly Louisiana Pacific) that manufactures just particle board and MDF. I have toured the plant many times with my former job and have seen how the raw materials are handled, from forest to the mill.

I will save my new blade for my 'fine finishing'.

Dave


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Dave - A blade with a triple chip grind (TCG) will tend to hold an edge the longest of any….Amazon has some fairly inexpensive, but well made Oshlun TCG blades that should be ideal. The "9 48T is ~ $30. You won't give up much by choosing the 9" over the 10", but it can save you some money. They also have an 8 inch for ~ $25.


----------

